# Woman sues hospital after husband loses desire for sex.



## wide eyed and legless (31/1/18)

*Woman sues hospital for husbands lack of sex drive*
Consider the location before you read this.

*The woman lives in Kentucky – kind of 'hillbilly' country:*
*A recent article in the Kentucky Post reported that a woman, Anne Maynard, has sued St Luke’s hospital, saying that after her husband was treated there recently, he had lost all interest in sex.*
*A hospital spokesman replied, "Mr. Maynard was actually admitted in Ophthalmology...all we did was correct his eyesight."*
*




*


----------



## Grott (31/1/18)

Classic weal


----------



## Feldon (31/1/18)

Cooor!


----------



## DU99 (31/1/18)

too many beers


----------



## Grott (31/1/18)

DU99 said:


> too many beers


Doyou really think that would help?


----------



## Dave70 (1/2/18)

The lady appears to be able to remove her teeth.
Personally, I can see an upside.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/2/18)

A Glory hole?


----------



## justatad (1/2/18)

Where has she been all my life.


----------



## wynnum1 (1/2/18)

Is that the husband.


----------



## Dave70 (1/2/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> A Glory hole?



I'd want something a little more anonymous than a bathroom stall with a hole in it. 

*minimum*


----------



## SmallFry (1/2/18)

Eye bleach!!!

Where the hell is the eye bleach!!!


----------



## DU99 (1/2/18)

you wouldn't drink that beautiful


----------



## wynnum1 (2/2/18)

This could be how the sexual fetish furries started.


----------

